# Long Awaited Princess... *Update With Long Birth Story!*



## xCookieDough

Hey BnB ladies! :flower:

Thanks to MummyToBe for updating, as some of you may know I'm a mummy now! :happydance:

Will give a full birth story when I have time, Princess is having a nap and I don't know how long until she wakes up :haha:

To sum up my labour experience; it was FANTASTIC! Extremely quick, very spontaneous, and shocking, I would do it all over again in a flash that day was the best day of my life, I can't wait for all the mummys to be to experience it, I'm cheering you all on, you ladies are THE BEST! I've made some good friends on here cannot wait to see you ALL in baby club! (I haven't been there yet lol).

In the mean time, here are some photos of my long awaited Princess, born 17/04/11 8am 6lbs 2 1/2 ounces:cloud9:...





*Birth Story*

It all started on Saturday 16th April during the daytime. I had been feeling a little crampy but nothing to make me even succumb to the idea that this would be the day. In being over due and feeling like I was never going to actually give birth, I shrugged it off and got on with the rest of my day, I remember I walked to grab a Subway for lunch with OH during the daytime, my lower back ached but again I thought nothing as I&#8217;d been this way for a long time during pregnancy. 

Around 10pm the cramping started to increase, it was at the front of my bump at the lowest part, I told OH about it, secretly getting a bit excited, and his response was &#8220;you&#8217;ll be having the baby tomorrow&#8221;. Around 11.30pm they we&#8217;re increasing, a mixture of lower bump pain along with my lower back pain at the same time, I&#8217;d describe it as uncomfortable and it made me think that tonight I wouldn&#8217;t be getting any sleep, that type of discomfort. 

By 01.10am, I new that this was contractions. No doubt in my mind on that subject. Many people told me before &#8220;You&#8217;ll know when you have contractions, the difference between BH and contractions is very obvious&#8221;, being a first time mum I was scared that I wouldn&#8217;t know the difference and before I new it I would be popping a baby out of me because I didn&#8217;t think it was contractions lol. At this moment in time OH was sleeping, I told him to continue sleeping and I&#8217;d just go on BnB and ask the ladies when I should call the hospital (BnB &#8211; What a great distraction!), when my contractions we&#8217;re about 5 mins apart I called the birthing centre (where I was due to give birth, I had planned a water birth but oh my, how things never go according to plan!...), they said to come in when I&#8217;m down to contractions every 3-4 mins lasting around one minute, and have been going on for 2 hours! I said okay and hung up the phone. However, my contractions never really got down to the 3 minute mark. Here I documented how often my contractions were coming;

03.58 - 50 secs
04.01- 48 secs
04.04 - 45 secs
04.07 - 45 sedcs
04.14 - 50 seconds
04.18 - 50 secs
04.23 - 45 secs
04.28 - 45 secs
04.31 - 45 secs
04.36 - 58 secs
04.42 -48 secs
04:48 - 54 secs - 
04:52 - 55 secs - 
04:56 - 1 minute 3 seconds - 
05:01 - 59 secs 
05:07 - 49 secs
05:11 - 39 sec
05:15 - 56 secs
05:20 - 59 secs
05:25 - 47 secs
05:30 - 47 secs
05:34 - 50 secs
05:39 - 55 secs
05:47 - 1 minute
05.52 - 49 secs
05.55 - 50 secs
05.59 - 1 min
06.04 - 1min
06.09 - 1 min

...As you can tell they varied at points, I was getting dishearted at this point thinking &#8220;For christs sake just get down to 3 f*%#ing minutes would you!&#8221;, at this point OH was awake, timing them for me and encouraging me that I can do this. We went for a walk outside, can&#8217;t remember what time but I was asking OH about foxes as we walked down the street lol. As my mum was also my birthing partner as well as my OH I kept on giving her daily updates over the phone about how often my contractions were and for how long, she told me to put the phone near me when I&#8217;m having a contraction so she can hear me (I thought nothing of this until she pointed after labour that she new the baby was coming soon and she needed to come straight down as she was about a 40 minute ride away). I then tried to have a bath around 6.30am to help calm me down, did it help? Honestly, no, it just made me feel annoyed because I could hardly move about in the bath so I just got out and waddled back over to my birthing ball. 

Throughout all of the walking, on all four on the bed, rolling on my birthing ball, it came around to 730am, my mum had arrived at this point and I calmly mentioned &#8220;Right I need a poo, but it doesn&#8217;t feel like I need to poo from my bum though&#8221;, my mum gave me a horrified look (obviously in me saying I needed a big poop she new something was happening, mothers instinct ey!) and with that off we went to the hospital. I got to the car and had a almighty urge to push and I did push a bit as I thought I needed to poo and at this point I didn&#8217;t care whether I&#8217;d crapped my pants lol. Then on the journey to the hospital I said &#8220;Oh no I just wee&#8217;d myself a little&#8221; little did I know again, that I didn&#8217;t wee infact it was my waters, I didn&#8217;t have the big movie water gush, mine was literally a little trickle, something that I have had throughout pregnancy. We got to the maternity drop off bit, I got out the car and then I bent down on all fours on the ground, I let out a horrendous scream and was shouting that I needed to poo, I want to take off my trousers, but my mum and 2 MW&#8217;s who were just about to go on duty ran to me and held me up telling me we had to get in side, at this point my OH was really panicking bless him went to go and call someone, but out of all the days the frigging doors weren&#8217;t opening! So a taxi man jumped out of his car and somehow managed to wedge the doors open, ran and got someone and then a wheelchair arrived and the MW and my mum tried to get me onto it, I said I couldn&#8217;t do it and that I was in shock lol, I then somehow got onto the chair and was rushed into the nearest delivery room. I then took off my trousers and more of my waters came, again only really a trickle, and I got onto the bed, put my legs up and then MW announced &#8220;Oh my god your fully dilated, she&#8217;s 10cm, when you get your next contraction I want you to start pushing!&#8221; my mum and OHs face was a picture! They we&#8217;re so stunned! I was so stunned as well! I made it this far, only thinking that maybe I was 2 or 3cm dilated, but really when I first felt the need to poop at my house it was because I was ready to push!!!

We arrived at the hospital at 7.42am, and after only 10 minutes of pushing my princess was born exactly 8am, Sunday 17th April, 9 days overdue, 6lb 2 1/2ounces, lots of black hair and screaming the place down! Placenta delivered naturally also. So the water birth went out of the window haha, the MW said to me it was on the 6th floor and if I had even managed to get into the lift by then she would of been born. I was SO amazed at how quickly it all was! I had NO pain relief, not even a whiff of gas and air or a paracetamol, nothing, and of course reaching hospital at 10cm dilated there&#8217;s no time for nothing!

I&#8217;m so proud of my little girl, she is amazing, feeding well, and sleeps like a beauty. Ladies, I wish you all the best in the future, I will be checking daily for all of your birth announcements, I honestly thought I&#8217;d never be brave enough to do this, but your all MUCH stronger than you think, positivity gets you through a lot, as does slow breathing! Lol. Thank you all so much for your help over these past few months, you&#8217;ve all been so helpful, good luck and I will see you in baby club! =) (Sorry ti seems scrambled lol) :hugs:

xCookieDough and her Mini Cookie
XO


----------



## mumoffive

She is beautiful. You must be so proud. xxxx


----------



## jollymum

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to read your birth story xxx


----------



## bubba no.1

Woohoo!! congrats xCookie she's gorgeous :flower: x


----------



## xCookieDough

Thank you ladies! She melts my heart!
She is waking now so off for cuddles!
Chat soon ladies, cannot wait to come back and read your birth announcments! :D
XO


----------



## Lynsay

Fantastic news, congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous little one!!

xx


----------



## KS1977

Oh my, she's beautiful. What a gorgeous looking little lady. Congrats xx


----------



## MrsPOP

She's absolutely stunning Cookie, ccongratulations!


----------



## Lauki

She's adorable, congratulations!!


----------



## lizzies29

I cant belive how alert she looks already hun, congratulations shes beautifull xx


----------



## Itsychik

awww, she's gorgeous! Congrats! I can't wait to read about your fantastic birth experience :)


----------



## caaraa

congratulations


----------



## shellbelly

she is so cute congrats hun x


----------



## Skye1

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh she's is so beautiful !


I cant wait to read your birth story now, sounds like it was fabulous :happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## jjbump

How lovely. Will be nice to read what your experience was like. xx


----------



## Jessicax5

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congratulations!! She's beautiful! :) I hope you are both doing well.


----------



## Apen2009

She is just absolutely perfect! Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little one. .


----------



## Bocket

congratulations- she's a little beauty x


----------



## 18singlemom2b

she's so cute! glad it went well :)


----------



## helen581

She is absolutely beautiful! Well done, you must be so proud. All the best xxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats..she is beautiful :flower:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Congratulations! She's stunning :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

What a sweetheart! congratulations :)


----------



## joannep

So very pretty were you early? X


----------



## Hoppersgirl

Awww, xCookieDough, she is absolutely gorgeous. Many congratulations & I'm looking forward to reading your birth story!


----------



## Emmy1987

Aww congratulations, she is gorgeous!!! x


----------



## alc316

She is so gorgeous! Oh my goodness- absolutely adorable!!! I am so happy for you, CONGRATS! Can't wait to join you in the mommy club! Enjoy your snuggles!:hugs: Thank you for sharing!:flower:


----------



## emme

congrats hun shes beautiful xx


----------



## KeirasMummy.

very beautiful little girl :) glad you had a good labour hun, cant wait to hear all about it !! xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Congrats she's absolutely beautiful! :flow: x


----------



## madam

aww congrats hun...x


----------



## Clopatjo

She's gorgeous CookieDough. Congratulations x


----------



## Ladybugbaba

aww congratulations she is gorgeous x


----------



## AzulRainbow

shes beautiful aww


----------



## alparen

awww fab news! Congrats she is beautiful!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

shes gorgeous congrats! x


----------



## JWandBump

*She's Stunning Hun  xxx*


----------



## Lettuce

What a cutie! Well done you! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Louise1985

oh my goodness what a cutie pie :) big congrats hunny xxxxxx


----------



## lindseymw

She's absolutely gorgeous. Congrats xxx


----------



## twinkle22

What a brill birth story congrats she's beautiful x


----------



## moonbeam_sea

Congrats! What an exciting birth experience. :)


----------



## My4thmiracle

Beautiful baby and a lovely birth story lol


----------



## humblebum

Beautiful! You must be so proud xx


----------



## KeirasMummy.

wow, omg i cant believe how quick it all went for you! I know you really wanted that water birth but omg you must of been relieved in a way it all happened how it did! Id be happy to have that kinda labour cuz im dreading having a very long one! Well done honey, sooo happy it all went well :) xx


----------



## mamamay

Gorgeous gorgeous xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

R what a lovely story she's so beautiful has gorgeous eyes x


----------



## tas1

Finally! Congrats x


----------



## XJessicaX

Congratulations!! Very funny birth story, had me giggling out loud! Sounds brilliant!


----------



## Noonoo1

gorgeous! well done you - and what a story! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayyy!!!

Im so happy for you! Congrats on your little princess, she's a beauty!! x


----------



## Hoppersgirl

What an amazing birth story! Congratulations again!


----------



## theresarhuebb

congrats shes georgous x


----------



## CheerCoach

Beautiful birth story! Thank you for sharing and congrats :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Wow what a amazing birth story, well done for doing so well, she is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## lov3hat3

Awwww shes so cute :mrgreen: 
Your birth story did make me giggle, i hope mines as quick as that! :haha:


----------



## miss cakes

yay congratulations!!!! and shes so beautiful bless the little flower :D x


----------



## Mirrie

She is gorgeous and your birth story is awesome- I'm all welled up! Well done u :) xxxx


----------



## +tivethoughts

She is just perfect hun. Congratulations. Very very pretty little princess indeed. And VERY much worth the wait!!! I'm glad she's settling in well. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun, she is so beautiful! x x x


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwww congratulations hunni! she is gorgeous and an amazing story! is my first one i have read over in 3rd tri as dipping my toes in! when i read the 10cm dilated part it made me well up!!! xxx


----------



## Sushai

Great birth story!

Congratulations!


----------



## Flick

congratulations :D thanks for sharing your birth story xxx


----------



## scottishvixen

Congratulations


----------



## xxsweetkisses

I know Ive already said this to you hunni but once again congratulations shes an absolute stunner! xxx


----------



## kdt8951

What a little cracker, well done you!


----------



## scuffer

Cookie, I have just read your birth story to my OH and it's made me cry! You did amazingly well and I cannot believe you were fully dialated at the hospital!! Your little girl is beautiful, congratulations xx


----------



## lilyanne

Congrats!


----------



## Casey-Jones

Omg, she's gorgeous and well done you!

I bumped our overdue thread as i was wondering how you got on.

I had Jacob Lawrence on 15th April at 2:11am, he weighed 6lb 15oz

I had quite a bad time, will post it up soon with pics and i'm only just back on my feet.

Well done again Mummy! xx


----------



## sarah0108

gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## happyface82

I have just seen your post! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

What an amazing birth story! Well done! She is gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Ladybugbaba

congratulations hun x x x x


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on your little princess :flower:


----------



## elliot

What a beautiful little girl and such an encouraging birth story! Thanks so much for helping me believe that I can do this!


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

Loved reading your story. . . congratulations shes beautiful. x x


----------



## RuthieCC

Congratulations!x x


----------

